# advice on 2012 Burton Boots (Ion X Imperial)



## focagb (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey everyone,
im buying a new pair of boots this season and would like some opinions.

im considering the *Ion or the Imperial.*

Ive had Ions before but i really heard great things about the Imperials, including a lot of the Burton Pros are wearing it.

I tried them both and the Imperials fit tighter on my heels (dont know if they will be too tight for a full day of riding?).

My board is a Malolo and i like to ride powder!! My bindings are 2012 cartels est.

What is your suggestion?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've had both and they had a pretty similar fit. Ion is a slightly stiffer flex that would probably be better with your Malolo in pow. I did like the grippier Vibram outsole on the Imperial though. The $100+ price difference between the two would prob play a factor in the decision-making process for most peeps though.


----------



## focagb (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks man!

i got the imperials...let see what happens


----------

